# My Africans have bloat - Clout ok for plecos?



## b/p (Apr 21, 2010)

I've had slow deaths about 2 per week from bloat in my mixed African Cichlid tank. Oddly enough, its the dominant males of each species that go first. My Haps and peacocks and plecos are all fine and normal though.

They are in a 120G, always 0 ammonia and nitrites, 17 gh. 80 degrees F.

I want to treat the tank with Clout, but I don't want to risk killing my plecos in doing so.

Any suggestions on course of action would be appreciated


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

epsom salts and stop feeding them so much, and feed them a lower protein/higher vegetable based diet. NLS is only 36% protein where most are like 42%, try that or a diet really high in spirulina.

the dominant males are probably going first because they are fighting for the lions share of the food.

you could also try feeding less but more often. i feed mine 3-4x a day but only what they can eat in 30 seconds to a minute.

hope this helps, and good luck. sorry i cant recommend medications i dont know much about clout as ive never used/purchased/needed it. but according this it is a good treatment for bloat http://www.allcichlids.com/diseases/how_to_avoid_and_cure_malawi_bloat_10.html


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

btw i googled it and it doesnt sound like clout is a good mix with plecos
plecos and prazi [Archive] - SimplyDiscus
"mench
12-15-2003, 03:41 PM
I have used Prazi with no ill efdfects on my plecos.
BUT don't use Clout on any tanks that have Plecos in them I lost all my plecos a while ago when I used clout on a couple of tanks,killed the plecos real fast."

if you decide to use clout i would recommend setting up a hospital tank so you dont have to expose the plecos to it just to be on the safe side. or use the current one as the hospital tank and remove the plecos.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I used Clout when I was trying to kill of Argulus (there was a thread on the old forum). I had no problems with my bigger stronger plecos, but lost a few L239. A lot depends on what kind of plecos you have. What are you stocking? Based on the fact that this is an African tank, I'm assuming you have Bristlenose? If so, I wouldn't think there'd be a problem.


----------



## b/p (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> epsom salts and stop feeding them so much, and feed them a lower protein/higher vegetable based diet. NLS is only 36% protein where most are like 42%, try that or a diet really high in spirulina.
> 
> the dominant males are probably going first because they are fighting for the lions share of the food.
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying. I use Epsom salts and Marine salt regularly to maintain GH. Funny thing is I only started having fish die of bloat since I started NLS, before that I was feeding Ken's Fish Spirulina flakes which have about 10% more protein than NLS.


----------



## b/p (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I used Clout when I was trying to kill of Argulus (there was a thread on the old forum). I had no problems with my bigger stronger plecos, but lost a few L239. A lot depends on what kind of plecos you have. What are you stocking? Based on the fact that this is an African tank, I'm assuming you have Bristlenose? If so, I wouldn't think there'd be a problem.


Thanks Gary, I was looking for this kind of real world experience. I have 2x 7" royals, a green phantom 5", a 3" and a 8" Vampire, and 4" Orange Seam pleco. They're all still very active at night.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't say for sure then. But at the time of my dosing, I had an L90, L190, L273, L114 and a number of L128 and L200, along with L264, L91. So that's very similar in terms of genus to what you have (Panaque, Pseudacanthicus, Hemiancistrus, Baryancistrus, and Leporacanthicus).

I would say if you are careful with the dosage and vigilant about signs of distress you should be alright. If you see any heavy breathing or weird behaviour, I'd do a big water change right away.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

the african fish keepers use metronidazole for bloat. i sold alot to african keepers. i agree..you need almost vegetarian mix flake or pellet . less of it. dont feed them at all for a few days. when i held tropheus etc..i was told to only feed every couple days a tiny bit . especially after just receiving..gotta open their stomach up slowly.


----------



## b/p (Apr 21, 2010)

Does bloat ever go away or does it have to be treated?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

It needs to be treated or you could lose one by one


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

What about possible bacteria/parasite infection?
Sorry for using the topic, but I still can't take a decision for my tank (http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/how-make-sure-tank-free-infection-5668/) and wonder wll that kind of infection go away or needs to be treated?
Thanks a lot in advance!


----------

